# Wwe2k15



## Cyberghost (Apr 22, 2015)

*cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/240460/header.jpg?t=1429728801​
WWE 2K15 ushers in a new era of WWE video games! WWE 2K15 brings the hardest hitting and most fluid WWE gameplay to date, closer than ever to what fans see on WWE TV. With significant gameplay enhancements, a presentation overhaul, and all-new MyCAREER and 2K Showcase game modes, WWE 2K15 delivers the most authentic and action-packed WWE video game experience to date. 

Feel every blow, hear every impact. WWE 2K15. Feel It. 

*cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/240460/extras/2KSMKT_WWE2K15_PC_STEAM_ASSET_600x1000_ENG.jpg?t=1429728801​
Includes every single piece of downloadable content*:

*Immediate access to Playable Hulk Hogan and Hollywood Hogan:*
What’cha gonna do when TWO versions of Hulk Hogan run wild on you? Receive ”Hollywood” Hulk Hogan, as well as the classic red and yellow Hulk Hogan.

*Immediate access to Sting Playable Characters Pack:*
For the first time EVER in a WWE ring, It’s showtime! Receive two versions of the legend Sting! Play as blonde-haired retro Sting clad in neon colors, or as the intimidating silent warrior that battled the nWo!

*WCW Character Pack*:*
During the Monday Night Wars, WCW dominated WWE for 83 straight weeks. Relive the Monday Night Wars with five of the toughest legends from WCW – “the Belfast Bruiser” Fit Finlay, Lord Steven Regal, "the Beast from the East" Bam Bam Bigelow, Diamond Dallas Page, and "the Total Package" Lex Luger, all in one add-on pack. WCW...Where the Big Boys Play.

*NXT Arrival Character Pack*:*
Play as some of the brightest Superstars to ever step foot in an NXT ring with the all new NXT ArRIVAL pack! The future starts now with playable NXT characters such as Adam Rose, Konnor and Viktor of The Ascension, NXT Diva Emma and Former WWE Champion and Monday Night Raw Announcer JBL!

*New Moves Pack*:*
Gain access to over 30 new moves to add to your arsenal with the WWE 2K15 New Moves Pack add-on! Perform exciting new moves like Uso Crazy and the Spinning Powerbomb, as well as variations of Bray Wyatt’s Sister Abigail and Cesaro’s Gutwrench Suplex.

*Accelerator*:*
Decide the overall rankings and attribute levels of every WWE Superstar, Legend, and Diva in the game. Unlock every WWE Superstar, Legend, and Diva, including alternate attires and all arenas and championships in WWE 2K15.

*Showcase – One More Match*:*
Relive the heated Randy Orton and Christian rivalry with hours of new 2K Showcase action in One More Match! Battle through epic matches as their story is told through your gameplay and historical WWE footage. Also get playable WWE Superstars from 2011: Christian, Randy Orton, Edge, Mark Henry and Sheamus and 2011 arenas: SmackDown, Extreme Rules, Over the Limit and Capitol Punishment.

*Showcase – Hall of Pain*:*
World’s Strongest Slam your way through the competition in this new WWE 2K15 2K Showcase Hall Of Pain! Relive Mark Henry’s rise to dominance from 2011-2013 through classic WWE footage and bone-crushing matches. Unlock new historical versions of Mark Henry, Big Show, Kane, The Usos, Sheamus, The Great Khali and more! Also receive playable arenas such as Vengeance(2011) and WrestleMania 29.

*Showcase – Path of the Warrior*:*
Feel the power of the Ultimate Warrior with the WWE 2K15 “Path Of The Warrior” 2K Showcase! Relive his career through historic WWE footage and receive playable legends such as: Ultimate Warrior, Hulk Hogan, André the Giant, Sgt. Slaughter, Macho King and more!. Also receive playable arenas such as: WrestleMania VI, VII and XII; SummerSlam®; Saturday Night’s Main Event and Madison Square Garden.

*Does not include Paige. Some Content will be available via free download, Spring 2015.

​
*Source:* *STEAM*


----------



## Alok (Apr 22, 2015)

nice . I'v played only ps2 versions of this series.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 22, 2015)

About time they realised PC gamers exist.


----------



## Alok (Apr 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> About time they realised PC gamers exist.



when gta v sold million on launch day


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 23, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> About time they realised PC gamers exist.



Atleast they realised 

Looking forward for WWE2K15 now 

In which month will they release it ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2015)

Doesn't look too good when compared to others.


----------



## Flash (Apr 23, 2015)

I came here with the thought that, WWE2K15 is a real wrestling event. 

Btw, here are the PC requirements:

*MINIMUM:*
OS: 64-bit: Windows Vista SP2
Processor: Core 2 Duo E6600, AMD Athlon 64 X2 5400+
Memory: 4 GB RAM
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 450 or AMD Radeon HD 5770, 1GB GDDR (DirectX11 compatible)
DirectX: Version 11
Network: Broadband Internet connection
Hard Drive: 22 GB available space
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card
*
RECOMMENDED:
OS: 64-bit: Windows® 7 / Windows® 8*
Processor: Intel Core i5-3550, 3.30 GHz
Memory: 8 GB RAM
Graphics: nVidia GeForce GTX 570 or AMD Radeon HD 6970
DirectX: Version 11
Network: Broadband Internet connection
Hard Drive: 22 GB available space
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card
Additional Notes: At least 2 GB DDR Video Memory


Read more: WWE 2K15 PC Requirements Revealed, Releases on April 28th


----------



## ratul (Apr 23, 2015)

after so many years, finally they realized there's something called PC, can be used for gaming as well.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2015)

ratul said:


> after so many years, finally they realized there's something called PC, can be used for gaming as well.



They must have saw that MK9, MK10, Injustice, Street Fighter, Naruto etc sold quite well on PC as well so trying their luck with PC as well.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 23, 2015)

*IVG: *WWE 2K15 for PC is Steam-only, won’t get retail release  

Looks like no regional pricing for India


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2015)

Can someone tell me how many female fighters will be there in this game ??


----------



## rikkuartz (Apr 26, 2015)

glad to know a pc port is coming


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't watch WWE anymore but it'll be fun to play with a friend (or foe).


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2015)

10 AM PDT today


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Can someone tell me how many female fighters will be there in this game ??



Lol fighters. They called divas in wwe and yeah they will be available there likes of AJ lee, Bellas twins, Naomi etc.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> Lol fighters. They called divas in wwe and yeah they will be available there likes of AJ lee, Bellas twins, Naomi etc.



I wanna know the exact numbers and names. This might decide if I would buy the game or not.


----------



## Alok (May 4, 2015)

*techjeep.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/paige-wwe-2k15.jpg

WWE 2K16 Will have Divas Creation Mode, New Body and Stamina System and New Animations - TechJeep


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2015)

OK then no WWE 2K15 for me. I'll get 2K16.


----------



## Alok (May 5, 2015)




----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2015)

I mean seriously whats a WWE game without divas. Ridiculous. Maybe I'll pirate WWE 2K15 but I'll surely buy 2K16 if it include Divas that it and in great detail. Not the chubby ones.


----------



## rikkuartz (May 8, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I mean seriously whats a WWE game without divas. Ridiculous. Maybe I'll pirate WWE 2K15 but I'll surely buy 2K16 if it include Divas that it and in great detail. Not the chubby ones.



Playing the wwe2k15, only new divas are there, its very dissappointing .

Feels like the game needs a lot of improvement for the pc port. Best to skip this one and get the next.


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2015)

rikkuartz said:


> Playing the wwe2k15, only new divas are there, its very dissappointing .
> 
> Feels like the game needs a lot of improvement for the pc port. Best to skip this one and get the next.



Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## vito scalleta (May 8, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I mean seriously whats a WWE game without divas. Ridiculous. Maybe I'll pirate WWE 2K15 but I'll surely buy 2K16 if it include Divas that it and in great detail. Not the chubby ones.



i think wwe2k16 (if it is ever made for pc) will have an even worse divas roster. the direction where the company is heading is not promising


----------



## rikkuartz (May 9, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> i think wwe2k16 (if it is ever made for pc) will have an even worse divas roster. the direction where the company is heading is not promising



hope 2k15 gets a lot of sales and they make better 2k16 for pc...


----------



## bkpeerless (May 15, 2015)

Get a microsoft xbox contoller. Fighting games are not at all satisfying in keybord n most ps4 games r coming on pc without even a pc port.


----------

